# Octane Stabilizer



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

can only pass on what i have heard, and that is the piston effect makes quite a bit of noise and gives a kick on release, not conclusive though. would b interested in anyones opinions also


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I wanted one for my bow but a friend got one for his connie and it made a snapping sound eveytime he went back to the shop they gave him another same thing he finally got rid of it now I am talking him into the Dead Center Archery 30"


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Stab*

I can not say for the 30 inch, but I do shoot the 11.5 and have had no issues at all. I also know alot of other shooters that would stand behind theirs as well. (Personal preferance.)


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

I was interested to read this as well. I have had no noticeable noise with my 11.5, but could imagine the possability with the longer stab.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I have the 30" Octane and found that there's no noise issue on mine. The biggest issue is the weight, I put on an angled Jbar from Cavalier and have 2 7" Octanes. None of them make any noise. I put the weights on the left 7" to help balance the bow with my sure-loc on it. When at full draw and hand open the bow now sits dead level. It used to lean to the right and had to work to keep the bow level. My bow was really quiet and shock free before I added these to it anyway. I did it as an experiment with my new bow and like it.


----------



## biggs (Nov 29, 2008)

i have been shooting the 11.5 for about a month now and it seems to do alright. havent had any noticable noise yet.


----------



## vios_ser (Dec 31, 2008)

I've been thinking to get the 30" Octane Stab for myself. bassically i just like the look of it and it's lighter than other stab (I've read it somewhere but forget which site already:darkbeer so what do you guys think? should i get the octane or go for other stab?


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

have you Tried the new Fuse carbon connexion Target stabilizer? I think you should give it a try before you make your minds up about what set up to get!


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Pro shop.*

If you have a good pro shop you might be able to shoot your bow several times with the acouple different styles of stabilizers until you feel comfortable with the product your going to buy. Either way the Octane is money well spent.


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have '7 model and I absolutely love it, takes all shock out of shooting. Makes my setup nice & smooth.


----------



## vios_ser (Dec 31, 2008)

if I get the Octane, it'll be my first stab...thats why I'm asking :teeth:. anyway will try out the Doinker Stab and the Octane Stab later and see which 1 is more suitable for me....


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

I was thinking about the 11.5 stab too. I had it in my hands on monday and was readdy to buy but a little voice told me to look here. and 1st thread is about it. i think i'll pick it up tomorrow


----------



## chs2inb (Dec 8, 2007)

*30" Octane Stabilizer*

I have one on my 08 Constutition, which I use for target shooting. Works great, I don't feel any shock, or vibration. Came with 2 weights, but I don't use any of them. You should give it a try ! :star:


----------



## webbdogg (Jan 10, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the 7"?


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Jun 11, 2004)

got a new 30" if anyone is interested never been shot $80 tyd


----------

